# New recall: steering wheel slip-ring failure



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

VW has just agreed to a new recall affecting many models, including 2010-2014 CCs: see 

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners...ke=VOLKSWAGEN&searchCriteria.prod_ids=1962091

In a nutshell:
- The slip-ring, aka as clock ring, is mounted on the steering column behind the steering wheel and serves the purpose of maintaining all electrical contacts within the wheel as the wheel is being turned (see http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-OEM-Ai...e-For-VW-Passat-3C-B6-Passat-CC-/231370322555 for a picture of this part). 
- There is a well-documented history of this part failing sporadically due to wear and dirt in high mileage Passats and CCs; however, it is now happening more often on much younger cars, most still under warranty: it happened to my car earlier this week.
- When it fails, all steering wheel switches and paddles, including the horn *as well as the driver side airbag* become inoperative, and the airbag warning light goes on.
- This triggers the following DTCs:
_Slip-ring DTC:_
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 CN HW: *5K0 953 569 AS*
Component: LENKS.MODUL 016 0140 
Revision: FF010042 Serial number: 20140120300415
Coding: 099A270001
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 73EE4E8FDAB1C0A650-8026

1 Fault Found:
365080 - Controls in Steering Wheel 
U108E 00 [009] - No Communications
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear

_Air Bag DTC_
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 AE HW: 5N0 959 655 AE
Component: J234__518 VW10 HI 2418 
Revision: 28019000 Serial number: 003N5P1FCZC2 
Coding: 0012600
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
VCID: 000411435307EB3E5D-8054

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 0000000000GJNW

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0014.11.130000300000640058ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 640058ÿ†6332MTS671763453 ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 63453 ÿ†6342MTS650173453 ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 73453 ÿ†6351HTS6CRK6JCKJ ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 6JCKJ ÿ†6361HTS6VAS8JCKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: 8JCKR ÿ†63727TS6126VGCKR ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: VGCKR ÿ†63827TS681BVGCKJ ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: VGCKJ ÿ

1 Fault Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON

- *Note that you do not need to worry about the airbag DTC, as it is just the consequence of the slpi-ring DTC*. 
- The replacement is not difficult but requires good technical knowledge as you are dealing with the airbag circuits. Also, as I understand, the new component is not plug-and-play, so you need VCDS to reprogram the new part once installed. I highlighted the part number in *bold* above.

As VW has not yet determined the remedy, no one has been notified yet, but, if you encounter the problem and are out of warranty, you may want to bring a printout of the DOT recall notice with you to the dealer.

In my case, I took it to service department of Wellesley VW in Boston, where the techs took care of it, under warranty, with their habitual speed and efficiency, so the car is back to full efficiency. When, or if, VW comes up with a modified part number, I will keep you all posted.


----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm wondering what their plan is to fix this issue or what cars apply. Mileage wise that is. 
I've seen it happen on previous cars but have yet to experience anything with mine.
Thank for the info. Subscribed to hear any updates.


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

I just received the recall notice today in the mail. It says they don't have a fix yet. (?) I just have to wonder how long this will take to get fixed given the flood of diesel recalls coming soon. But - do I have it right that you aren't affected as long as your airbag light is not on?

(I mean not affected at the moment)

Thanks!


----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm sure if you push to shove you can get it taken care of. 
Dealers will be flooded with diesels very soon so it's best to take it in and ask if there's anything that specific dealer is doing about the issue.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

When the slip ring fails the air bag light is the most obvious telltale, but there are other signs:

- horn button does not work
- paddles don't work
- none of the steering wheel buttons works, such as phone buttons, cursor buttons, etc.
- at night none of the buttons is lit.

There is also a low-level grating sound when you turn the wheel, though this may be difficult to hear unless you are in very quiet environment.

Given the way the ring is designed, I believe a failure will always trigger the airbag code I posted above, and hence the airbag light; so I think you are correct that if the light is not on the slip ring is probably still working properly. As for a replacement, it will be done for free if the car is still under warranty (like mine: 14 months and 12k miles): if it is not, I would print and show them this thread and point out that this is obviously a safety situation (no airbag, no horn, etc.) and you intend to report it the NTSB. 

Finally, I suspect the reason that VW is not yet proceeding with a recall is that they do not yet have a redesign for the part to prevent it from happening again. Given the diesel scandal and recalls, I suspect this problem is now on the back burner. PaulQ, I wonder if you could post the notice you received here?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Interesting post...... few weeks ago I started to hear clicking noise coming from my steering wheel. I'm pretty confident it's clock spring so I'm expecting for it to go soon

BTW 2010 CC 56k miles


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

Let me try sharing it like this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/u0r0346w1bbboty/recall_letter.jpg?dl=0


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

I should have included in that message.... someone let me know if you can view the file using that method (posted above).

It is a little unnerving but I guess that airbag light is a good indicator and I'll be testing my buttons frequently! I have a feeling I'll be in line with diesels by the time this gets addressed.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Just checked my VIN here and indeed recall pop up.

http://www.vw.com/content/vwcom/en/owners-recalls.html

Is there some "expiration" date for recalls? I want to wait until they come up with solution to this recall and then bring it in...


----------



## TheRupp (Sep 13, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Just checked my VIN here and indeed recall pop up.
> 
> http://www.vw.com/content/vwcom/en/owners-recalls.html
> 
> Is there some "expiration" date for recalls? I want to wait until they come up with solution to this recall and then bring it in...


I don't think so. From what I understand, a manufacturer's recall is a known safety defect that they have to repair at no charge to the customer, regardless of vehicle age. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on this.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

PaulQ said:


> I should have included in that message.... someone let me know if you can view the file using that method (posted above).
> 
> It is a little unnerving but I guess that airbag light is a good indicator and I'll be testing my buttons frequently! I have a feeling I'll be in line with diesels by the time this gets addressed.


Paul, yes its view-able :thumbup:


----------



## Albatrossboss (Sep 24, 2015)

I have had the grating noise when turning at low-speed for a couple of months now, all other functions currently work but I will see what the dealer suggests when I give them a call today.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Received official letter for the recall in mail today.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> ... Is there some "expiration" date for recalls? I want to wait until they come up with solution to this recall and then bring it in ..


depends on recall - it will stipulate - but in general, recalls go with vehicle/vin - if there are any outstanding recalls, its the current owners responsibility to bring in and service (i.e. dont ever trust used cars/CPOs to have had all recalls addressed, always check and make sure) - manufacturer sends notice to owner on file, but they wont chase after you or attempt to ensure it was done - at manufacturers expense .. no point going in untill you receive notice and specially not unitl there is viable solution, eh.

update: y'all with 2010 cc's, check your production date, then you'll know .. i have not received notice and i checked at dealer, my 2010 cc vin 509968 with a production date of july 4, 2009 is apparently not affected .. good to know .. good luck!


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

No recall on mine. 2010 CC Sport 2.0T 6MT.


AJ


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mcseforsale said:


> No recall on mine. 2010 CC Sport 2.0T 6MT.
> 
> 
> AJ


Interesting.... What are the last 6 digits of your VIN? Mine are 546090


----------



## sku11vw (Jan 20, 2013)

Just got my letter in the mail today. 2010 CC R-Line here. 
I'm not worried about a potential "risk" of the clock spring being damaged and all. I just want to know how and when they are going to fulfill this recall.


----------



## Rum83 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine is on the recall list. About a month or so now I started hearing a clicking sound when I turn the steering wheel to the left. This is mostly at low speed and parking. None of the other steering wheel symptoms mentioned.

I was having my strut mounts and bearings changed to 034 mounts so wanted to see if that made a difference. After doing that a couple weeks ago it was significantly less pronounced but I still do hear it. I was getting ready to take it in so seeing this is a big help. I will wait until they have a fix i guess. 

I have a 2011 Sport 6MT with about 63k


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

It sounded like they were not going to do anything unless the Air Bag fault light comes on.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

*didn't get a recall letter in the mail ?*

so if I enter my vin # and it says 0 open recalls...does it mean my car is not affected?? =/ 
but it says from 2010-2014 I have a 2010 sport 2.0T


----------



## JPRSKI (Jan 28, 2015)

teknodogg said:


> so if I enter my vin # and it says 0 open recalls...does it mean my car is not affected?? =/
> but it says from 2010-2014 I have a 2010 sport 2.0T


Same thing for me I have a 14 2.0. It only applies to some so depending on what lot your parts came from we could be lucky. 

I will just wait and see, so far nothing in the mail either.

No news is good news.


----------



## BoostedSwede (Jan 8, 2012)

I also received the recall notice in the mail today. It stated that they do not yet have a fix for it, but that I should bring the car in to the dealer if the airbag light comes on. My airbag light is off, but I've always had a strange metallic rattle on certain road surfaces from behind my airbag (sounds almost like the clockspring). Wonder if that's part of it?


----------



## supervitus980 (Sep 21, 2015)

*The 97 B4 I had suffered the same contact ring problem before 50K miles....*

I wonder if they are still using the same suppliers for those electrical parts.....


----------



## 1956Oval (Oct 19, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything more about the fix? I went to trade my '13 CC in on a Mk7 GTI and they wont trade it in because it has the outstanding recall, but no fix available! :banghead:


----------



## providon (Nov 20, 2015)

I have the 2010 cc sport. I have all the symptoms re; air bag light on, horn doesn't work, all steering wheel controls not working or lit up, and that noise when turning the wheel. VW doesn't recognize my vehicle as part of the recall. The vw dealership in Irving Texas will not sell me the part either. As per Mat in the service department he stated first his manager said part could not be sold to me because of the recall and lack of parts. He then said VW said so. Upon contacting VW with my concern it was stated my car is not effected because it was not built with the defective part. If the part for my vehicle is not part of the defective list then why is it effected by the recall as far as availability. Something is not right here. VW will not fix my car nor sell me the part to fix it, leaving me with a unsafe vehicle to drive. I am contacting my lawyer over this.


----------

